# Ugh 3



## Screinstein (Jul 19, 2005)

So I went to go buy my copy of harry potter and the half-blood prince today and I noticed a few things… make carlos angry things

1) 
I hate harry potter freaks… you alllll know who I am talking about, you might be a fan and yes you might have a monologue or two or three or 17 memorized BUT at least u will never stoop as low as the level of freak that u saw at the harry potter midnight buy. You get out of the car and instantly notice something odd when ur eyes fall on the bike rack and all u see is brooms but then upon entering u notice something far more disturbing. Pointed hats, lightning bolt scars, and robes are the name of the game here and as you wade through the tumult and seek a quiet corner u realize that there is more here than meets the eye. Your jaundiced gaze peruses the heaving throng of freakness and u quickly discern that all types of ppl have succumbed to the insanity that is hp-obsession. Young peeps, old peeps, short peeps, fat peeps (wait no, that’s just me). Everyone has seemed to turn out for this midnight release bash and sooner rather than later you find yourself drawn in as if hypnotized. A broom is shoved into ur hand and a funny hat is thrust upon ur head, a snake branded is branded upon ur cheek and soon ur shrieking enthusiastically the lines to Weasley is our King only to find that its 1 am and you COULD have received your book an hour ago and why does my cheek smell like smoke?

2) 
I hate reading at 4am… unfortunately I have been craving this newest harry potter book for a long time now and after I had purchased at 12:30 am there was just no question, I was going to read the book and I was goin to read the immediately. Unfortunately the immediately was the wee hours of the morning. Fortunately I am a very good reader and am able to read both quickly and absorbently simultanesouly. However 4 o clock is 4 o clock is 4 o clock and even after becoming engrossed with the novel I found myself straying across the page and skipping chapters only to find myself confused and resorting to read entire pages over only to discover the gist of the paragraph was that harry potter was special… again… the most aggravating thing about reading at such an abysmal time is that sometimes u feel that you have read the exact same sentence and the most aggravating thing about reading at such an abysmal time is that sometimes u feel that you have read the exact same sentence and the most aggravating thing about reading at such an abysmal time is that sometimes u feel that you have read the exact same sentence and the most aggravating thing is to find out that you actually have.

3) 
I hate J.K. Rowling… yes that’s right I said and im not afraid to say it again. I hate J.K. Rowling. I mean c’mON woman! You spend half a century of time between books only to release one that’s shorter than the previous and most heart breaking of all? I enjoyed myself reading the book I really really did. I laughed, I cried, I fell in love, I cried again, I fell in love again, and I cried again. The first book was so artfully written and even had some cleverly hidden allegorical meanings and then I had the second book which was a suspenseful mystery that kept me guessin till the end and then I had the third book which was all bout finding harrys past and then the subsequent novels which were outstandin BUT now I have the SIXTH book YAHAHAR! This should be getting exponentially better right! I should have in my hands the crème de la crème the icing upon the cake the.. the… the… good part… but now all I have is an enormous anticlimax…. I WANT THE SEVENTH BOOK DAMMIT…*shakes fists through the air* and I don’t wanna wait another 50 years to get it either!!! *shakes fists through the air* and will SOMEbody get harry and ak-47??? To take out some flipping malfoys??? *shakes fists through the air*


----------

